# 3910 - What power assisted steering oil to use?



## ken_c3 (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm new to this and learning as I go. I looked in my 3910 user/repair manual for my 1989 year series II tractor and it references using a Ford oil part number which is used for engine oil as well as other oil replacements. Another note says that the engine oil can be 10w-30. Does that mean I can use 10w-30 for this steering pump oil as well, or is there a specific oil to use instead?

This belt driven steering pump is painted yellow instead of the normal blue I'm used to. A freind said that this could be an industrial upgrade pump - does that sound possible?

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum Ken.

I don't think you want to use engine oil in the PS system. What's wrong with using regular power steering fluid?


----------



## ken_c3 (Jan 11, 2011)

I'll ignore that repair manual entry. Is there power steering fluid for Ford, or is it generic? I'm thinking for auto's there is Mopar, Ford, GM, etc. Is that the same for tractors? Thx, Ken


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Yrs back there was type A and type F with the F being for Fords. Today I think current offering pretty much meets all US automakers specs.


----------



## grweldon (May 9, 2013)

Howdy all... I'm resurrecting this thread from July 2011 because I now need believe I need to add power steering fluid to my 3910 and this thread never really gave a definitive answer.

I also would like to know how I know the pump is full. It seems that there is just a fill cap, no dipstick or other method to really check how fill the system is.

Any help would be appreciated...


----------



## Frostydog (12 mo ago)

In the same vein as the original post. I have never had a Ford 3910 before. Can anyone send a picture of where you fill up the hydraulic oil. I can only find 1 dip stick on the right handside of the gear stick. I believe this is for gear box (transmission) cant find where the top up points are


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Frostydog said:


> In the same vein as the original post. I have never had a Ford 3910 before. Can anyone send a picture of where you fill up the hydraulic oil. I can only find 1 dip stick on the right handside of the gear stick. I believe this is for gear box (transmission) cant find where the top up points are


Welcome to the forum. I'd search the internet a little and see if you can find an Operators Manual for your tractor, Full of important maintenance information in it, and they are like under $20.00.


----------

